# April Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Angel _ Kody - Jester*









*AquaClaraCanines - Starlight*









*Bonnie Gold - Bonnie*









*Boofy Bonbon - JJ*









*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*









*Emma&Tilly - Tilly*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*FlyingQuizini - Quiz*









*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*









*Goldndust - Telly*









*hgatesy-Parker*









*Hudson - Hudson*









*KerryandMolly'smum - Kerry, Molly and Frankie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Lestorm - Lottie and Gunner*









*Rebel_Red - Samson*









*RickGibbs - Cosmo and Samson*









*Sunny Delight - Sunny*









*Tailer'sFolks - Tailer*









*wilki5 - Maisie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

One side note.....I had to edit one photo to remove a human from the picture, becaue of the rule: _-Each GRF member will be allowed to enter one images per contest. There is no limit to __how many goldens can be in an individual photograph. But Goldens only. For the purposes of calendars, we ask that there be no other pets or humans in the pictures._

I made the exception for bunnys, because of the Easter theme.... If anyone disagrees with this exception, please PM me and we'll go from there....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

KerryandMollysmum's picture isn't working, there's just a link.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> KerryandMollysmum's picture isn't working, there's just a link.


There.....all fixed...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rick, are those the only entries this month??? Just curious


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Can we enter the same picture twice? lol My brother was just sayin' Tuckers picture was taken in the fall so I should've submitted it in the fall lol.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Rick, are those the only entries this month??? Just curious


Yep....18 for the calendar, and 24 for the secondary contest....

Hope we pick up again for next month...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Can we enter the same picture twice? lol My brother was just sayin' Tuckers picture was taken in the fall so I should've submitted it in the fall lol.


If you don't win, you can keep entering. I think I entered the same snow picture of Cosmo and Samson for December and January...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Okie dokie, I know I wont win this month lol I can't compete with those!!!

I love the bunny ones and the goldens in the flowers...too cute! 

Maybe I'll get an even better picture of Tucker anyway lol who knows :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Okie dokie, I know I wont win this month lol I can't compete with those!!!
> 
> I love the bunny ones and the goldens in the flowers...too cute!
> 
> Maybe I'll get an even better picture of Tucker anyway lol who knows :


I don't know.....yours has always been one of my favorite pictures.... But there's some really good pictures this month....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah... I think I'll just wait till the deadline and see if there's other good photos  haha. j/k

I love the one of Sunny and Tilly, and Hudson, those are my top faves, but they're all so great!! I won't win this month for sure, but I'll try again in the fall


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I voted for JJ.... It was between that and Tilly... 

Great pics everyone...it was a hard decision!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I voted for Hudson  Licking the bunny...ohhh too cute!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted Sunny Delight - Sunny. Really reminds me of Spring. But lots of the pictures do aswell. It wasn't an easy choice!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I voted Hudson...that pic is so sweet...(and I cant believe he would rather kiss the bunny than chase the bunny!)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Just bumping....to see if we can get some more votes.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

B*U*M*P this one too...

Don't forget to vote!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Lots of close ones this time around. I say don't vote for me because I'm gonna re-enter it later down the road :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Lots of close ones this time around. I say don't vote for me because I'm gonna re-enter it later down the road :


You should just keep entering it until you win. I just think that one needs to be in the calendar....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL, yeah... no matter what month or theme I'll keep putting that picture in haha.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

these are really hard to choose from!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Only a couple days left to vote....if you haven't voted yet, be sure to get it in....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

About 12 hours left to vote....don't forget...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Keep on voting guys!!! I'm already trying to think of what one I should enter for May...lol.


----------

